# west bay wading 2-24-08



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Not too many boats out early. We hit our wading spot at about 7am and were the first boat in the area. One more showed up not long after and the next one came just before the fog rolled in and that was it for a while.

We hopped out of the boat pre-fog, Thomas quietly and me...uh...not so much so and headed off in different directions. With visions of a report like Mullet's, I was thinking topwater. Not to be, however. Scratch spot #1. Only two hits on topwater for Thomas...probably the same fish and nothing for me. Nothing on corkies or jigheads either. When the fog rolled in, it was so neat. Very peaceful, quiet and still.

Still in the fog, we coincidentally met up at the boat and so decided to pull anchor and putt our way to spot 2. It looked very similar to spot 1, foggy and still, lol. Different bottom though. Silty, little oyster pads, sand and grass. Again, with something less than grace, I hopped in while Thomas glided in. I just cant do the silent water entry no matter how hard I try, lol. He gives me _that look_ every time. I took a moment to snap a couple of fog pictures. Nice shot of the Mosca in the fog and one of Thomas.

Well, we fished in the fog our separate directions. I tried tops, corkies, and brown lures. Have no idea what Thomas tried as I couldnt see a darn thing. Once the fog started to lift, I noticed him wading toward me as I worked my way deeper. We met up and he said...they want paddle tails. Showed me his stringer with two nice 20-21" trout. Said he caught them and a couple of rat reds on a plumtreuse paddletail. Well alrighty, I have some of those.

We waded together for a while deep and then shallower both throwing paddletails. Thomas hooked a rat red, and then another. I hooked about a 10" flounder. Thomas decided to go back for the boat to leapfrog ahead of me and I kept on fishing.

I hooked a rat red...alright. And then another one...better. About the time Thomas went putting past me with the boat, I hooked a little bigger red. Could _not_ get the sucker unhooked, and while I was working on that with my rod under chin, my soft plastic box popped open and all my plastics started floating off! Then my net broke (twice) and it floated away and I still had that dang rat red on, by now all wrapped up in my stringer. Sheesh. Ever have one of those days?

Well, long story short it wasnt too long and I had a keeper red. Then another one. Then a bunch of borderline reds too close to call. Like cookie cutters. They couldnt get that paddletail fast enough! They were absolutely pouncing on it! I was determined to have a limit by the time I had waded to the boat. Sure enough, about 50 yards from the boat red #3 hit and this one was no borderline. A nice 25".

I hit the boat, put them in the livewell and motored over to Thomas. Told him what I caught all on that stupid paddletail (I never liked them much before today). He laughed and said "make sure you put that in the fishing report...that you caught all those fish on that _stupid_ paddle tail that I told you to use." So there ya go, its in the fishing report, lol.

Nothing but rat reds on his wade. It was 1pm and we were starving so we called done.

Got a stringer pic when we got back to the boathouse. 3 reds for me, two 21" trout for Thomas. All on that stupid paddletail.


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*gg*

Good prose MA. Nice detailed report.

I would have loved to have those results on the last three trips out. 
We were skunked.

If you keep grinding they will come.
We just stumbled onto some good fish today.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Water temp was 62.5 at 7am , at 1pm it was 67

Most of our fish were in offcolor water.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

cool


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for a great report. Love the pics too!


----------



## fishin geezer (Jul 20, 2004)

*Good Report!*

MsAddicted-

Great report. I like the detail. Good pix, too. Like the fog shots. Almost like being there- well, almost. Mullet had a great day, too.

Do you have one of those water-proof digital cameras? Or do you just take your chances wadefishing?


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

WOW!!! what fun


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

I love that boat! Saving my nickles but it may take awhile. Nice post thanks


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

nice post. one of the days i'll head down to galveston


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice lookin boat ya'll have there!!! And can't beleive u don't have faith in the plumtreuse paddletail MsAddicted...shame on u!!!!!!LOL


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

good job again


----------



## fuzzbuzzeng (Jun 20, 2006)

love those reports thanks


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Great Pix! I love to wade in the fog with topwaters!


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

fishin geezer said:


> Do you have one of those water-proof digital cameras? Or do you just take your chances wadefishing?


No, I dont carry it with me wading. I've thought about it but figured the moment I try to do that I would trip over an oyster and fill my waders up with water, lol. I got in the water with the camera specifically to take pics then waded back to the boat and put the camera away.



DatDude said:


> Nice lookin boat ya'll have there!!! And can't beleive u don't have faith in the plumtreuse paddletail MsAddicted...shame on u!!!!!!LOL


Well, I do now, lol. Just had never used them a whole lot I guess.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

good post and pics. Try a norton bull minnow in avacoda green/red falke with chrt tail.


----------



## 8w8 (Aug 27, 2005)

MsAddicted-I normally don't send links from any forum to my wife while she is at work but this post is the exception! After running all over West bay on Sat with pretty much the same results as ya'll we decided to spend Sunday playing on the beach and leave the boat safe and sound in it's slings. Heck on a clear day I can hit two or three oyster reefs just trying to get to Greens; can't imagine the damage I could do in fog. Great job wading and on the report.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

dear mr. paddletail. 

I just wanted to tell you how much i love you and your whole family. you have always caught lots of fish for me and, never once complained.
Thank you for your years of service and hard work!

your fishing buddy always
Twitch.


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*water proff camera*

Geezer
I just bought a a new camera. It's water proof. It's a later model of the one Hop has had for a few years and a few other freinds have this new model.
*Pentax Optio W30 Waterproof Digital Camera*

$245 shipped with 400Ahr battery on the internet.

It's a good buy. And I put a lanyard on it that goes around your neck and you can put it in your brest pocket.

It will take pics underwater. I bought a 4gig SD card at Fryes Saturday for $20.
It will hold over an hour of video.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice lookin string of fish.....


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Nice.....BTW, I like using those "stupid" paddle tails. Can't wait to (hopefully) win the auction and come fishing with y'all.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

very nice report and pics...congrats!!


----------



## fishinginc (Jan 6, 2005)

*nice reds*

is that sea isle in the background


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Bayou Vista


----------



## fishinginc (Jan 6, 2005)

*sea isle*

nice fish is that area you are in called sea isle


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

No, we live in Bayou Vista. Its on the mainland before the causeway. (before Tiki) 

Got my fingers crossed for ya Dixie!


----------

